# Overwhelmed at vet today



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Today Romo had his 2nd vet visit since I've had him. His first vist was for his 72hr check after I first got him and he was in perfectly healthy. I left there feeling great knowing he was a healthy little guy. Today I walked out feeling so overwhelmed because of all the vaccines the vet recommended. (Romo's breeder follows Dr Jean Dodds' recommendations).

Today he had his 3rd Distempher/Parvo vaccine & Bordetella Vaccine (not injected but in his nose). Vet wants him to come back for all these vaccines:
In 3 days - Lepto (against breeders preference) I will still have to check w/health dept. to see risk in my area.
In 6 days - 2nd Flu vaccine (Bordetella)
In 9 days - Rabies (or 2-3 weeks after 2nd Flu)
One month fecal test (he had one at his 72 hr check last month which came back fine)
Sentinel (he had his first in December, will take Sentinel until April then switch to Frontline & Interceptor when he will go outside)

Vet suggested those vaccines because I told her he will go to obendience/training classes. 

Romo will be 5 months old Jan 20th. No signs of teething, still no adult teeth. Vet wants to see him again when he is 6 months old to see if he should get neutered then or wait for his teeth to see about pulling any. She says she may wait on the neutering if he hasn't teethed yet. 

By the way they had "options" package for neutering. Seemed odd to me but I'm assuming there is a reason and some people opt for those options? For those who have neutered what did you do and didn't do? (Cost from $333.49-$473.70) I don't mind the cost, but would like to know if it is reasonable?
Preanesnetic Bloodwork ($50.90)
Castration ($223.87)
Pain Medication ($45-$50) Why would this even be considered as an option? Of course I'd give him pain meds. 
Sevoflo/15mins ($22.50) (upgrade anesthesia, faster going under and faster coming out) Sounds good to me.
Catheter-Cephalic ($37.32)
IV set basic 10drops/ml 103" ($3.00)
IV fluids administration - pkg ($16.30)
Microchip Implant ($61.81) he already has microchip but wanted to show you what they charge.

This is an Animal Hospital that is reputable. I just wondered what you all thought about all this including the costs. Is this normal? I know somethings are subject to where we lived, etc. 

It would be nice to hear from all you Maltese experts/lovers. I also asked vet her thoughts on Nuvet Plus and she never heard of it. Then told me if he is eating high quality food that is all he needs, everything else is basically a "gimick". Romo's breeder stands by Nuvet. 
How many of you give yours Nuvet Plus? 

Sorry for the overload. Told you I was overwhelmed today. LOL. Oh and at almost 16weeks he was 2.4lbs and today (month later) he is 2.9lbs. 

Thanks in advance everyone! whew!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a big believer in holistic health and supplementation when needed. Remember, everything I say here is just my opinion. 

If your dog is eating a premium commercial dog food, the food already contains a vitamin mix. Nuvet has some good things in it and would be a good thing to use if you home cook. You can give him the extra supplements if you want, but it is a costly product and he might be getting too much of something if you give it to him in addition to commercial dog food. 

Regarding vaccinations, less is better, imo. I'd give rabies separately and wait a month after the others, and only because it's the law. If it weren't the law, I'd never give it. I'd never give a dog a Lepto shot. And why a second fecal test and a second bordatella? There are a lot of good animal hospitals out there and great vets. Even some of the best overmedicate, overvaccinate, overcharge and get commission for products sold. 

My dog went to obedience training classes without 2 having bordatella vaccinations. Yes they are mild, yes they are given nasally, but still they are medications. Less is more, imo for tiny dogs.

I encourage you to read the book Scared Poopless as soon as possible, if you already haven't done so.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lepto is very dependent on the risk in your area. Find out before you decide and be sure to ask what strains specifically (the vaccine only covers 4 strains). Lepto is a very, very nasty bacterial infection and it is transmittable to people. If you do vaccinate, be sure it is the new, separate Lepto 4-way. I do vaccinate most of my dogs for lepto...Soda actually had lepto as a pup so we are in an at risk area. 

The kennel cough vaccine is not effective against most viral kennel cough. Keep in mind that your dog can still get kennel cough even with the vaccine. 

The neuter costs seem pretty reasonable in comparison to prices in Northern VA. I would specifically ask about the anesthesia. I would request they use propofol to induce (may be an additional fee). Ketamine/valium, telazol, and other drugs for induction are not ideal for our breed. 

Supplements are not necessary if you feed a quality dog food. If you need a supplement for something specific like coat or digestion, I would do something specific to that.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally do not vaccinate for Lepto or Bordetella. However, some boarding, grooming and training classes may not let you in without the bordetella. I just feel like Bordetella is unneccessary and if my dogs ever get it, we'll treat it if needed. So far as Lepto, it's not recommended for most dogs, especially toy breeds. However, if you have a very high prevelence in your area and feel like your dog is at risk of getting infected, you might consider it. Just be sure to get the single Lepto vaccine and not the Lepto that is in the DHLPP combo. The single is supposed to be much safer.

The neuter cost is a little expensive for the Texas area, but I'm betting it's pretty average for New York. I would get all those optional things, except the microchip since he already has one. The microchipping cost is pretty high compared to what vets charge in Texas..plus you can go to the shelter or microchip clinics and get a microchip for $10-$15 plus the cost of registration. All the Optional costs seem resonable..the actual "castration" cost is what seems high to me...but again, that's based on my experience in Texas. I know the cost of things in New York is higher. So I'm sure your vet is reasonable so far as costs go.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert but here's what we had done. We live here in NYC and Tyler is now 10 months old and I got him when he was 8 months old. I told her I would be taking him to obedience classes and possible dog meet ups. My vet was very good about spreading out the vaccines and I think it's really important particularly with a dog this size in case there's any reaction. I took him in a couple of days after I got him for a general check up. They gave him his rabies vaccine. Then they had me start interceptor a week later. Then came the DA2P (distemp-parvo) another week later and the Bordatella intranasal a week later. (Tyler got reverse sneezing after that). When I'd come in for the shots she only charged me for the shot not another office visit even though she'd check over Tyler. She doesn't recommend Lepto. The prices you have seem to be pretty good especially for NYC. I paid more but he had cryptorchidism so it was a complicated neuter more like a spay and we had 8 teeth pulled. Hope this helps.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Wow, no wonder you are overwhelmed. IMHO the vet is recommending way too many vaccines, and in way too short of a time period. I pretty much follow what Nikki's mom does wrt ensuring health and wellness and immunity through good nutrition, exercise and grooming. My dogs have been to multiple obedience classes without bordatella shots/nasal and have never gotten it. It is similar to the human flu vaccine in that it doesn't offer protection against all strains, so my question is "why bother". If your dog happens to contract bordatella, your vet can treat it fairly easily. Mind you, I don't board my dogs, they don't go to day care and I do the grooming for them or use a mobile groomer.

WRT the neuter surgery, you definitely want pre-anesthesia bloodwork, fluid IV (important in case of reactions, too, they can administer antidotes quicker) and pain meds (request compounded tramadol). I prefer Iso to Sevo, only because awhile ago I read of contraindications with sevo and dogs with liver issues. Just knowing that the country's "maltese liver expert" Dr. Center (of Cornell) estimates 60-80% of all maltese have some mild form of compromised liver, I generally go for "liver friendly" meds (like tramadol over rimadyl or metacam) and anesthesia.

WRT to lepto, we don't live in a high risk area (nor for heartworm, thankfully) but if we did I would vaccinate and be sure to have a holistic nosode on hand in case of reaction or to minimize any reaction. In addition to what JMM said, lepto also seriously affects the liver and for the same reasons mentioned above, I would want to protect my pups. That being said, if my dogs were not really outside animals and did not go to dog parks or public grass areas or areas where wildlife have access, I might consider skipping the lepto.

Hopt that helps a little. Definitely get Scared Poopless, it will provide you with a lot of guidance and other resources to help with these decisions (along with SM). 

Hugs to you and little Romo,


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I knew I could count on you. I am canceling all the vaccines except Rabies (calling vet tomorrow). Vet didn't tell me that he could be treated if he got infected instead of giving him the Bortella. He is getting it twice because of his size she said the 2nd one is a booster. I wish there were special vets just for our babies! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 8 2010, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871286


> Thank you everyone. I knew I could count on you. I am canceling all the vaccines except Rabies (calling vet tomorrow). Vet didn't tell me that he could be treated if he got infected instead of giving him the Bortella. He is getting it twice because of his size she said the 2nd one is a booster. I wish there were special vets just for our babies! Thank you so much!!![/B]


From what I know about Bordetella/Kennel Cough, it is highly contagious among dogs but it's basically just a respiratory infection. Most dogs that get it don't even need to be treated...symptoms eventually go away on their own (similar to a human cold). The most common complication is a bacterial infection that can lead to bronchitis or even possibly pneumonia so some dogs will be treated with antibiotics to prevent this. Severe complications just aren't common, and I've personally never heard of a dog dying from Kennel Cough. 

I just personally only believe in vaccinating for highly contagious, highly fatal diseases such as parvo, distemper, hepatitis, and rabies. I feel like things like Kennel Cough just aren't a big threat to my dog so I don't feel the need to vaccinate


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jan 9 2010, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871296


> QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Jan 8 2010, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871286





> Thank you everyone. I knew I could count on you. I am canceling all the vaccines except Rabies (calling vet tomorrow). Vet didn't tell me that he could be treated if he got infected instead of giving him the Bortella. He is getting it twice because of his size she said the 2nd one is a booster. I wish there were special vets just for our babies! Thank you so much!!![/B]


From what I know about Bordetella/Kennel Cough, it is highly contagious among dogs but it's basically just a respiratory infection. Most dogs that get it don't even need to be treated...symptoms eventually go away on their own (similar to a human cold). The most common complication is a bacterial infection that can lead to bronchitis or even possibly pneumonia so some dogs will be treated with antibiotics to prevent this. Severe complications just aren't common, and I've personally never heard of a dog dying from Kennel Cough. 

I just personally only believe in vaccinating for highly contagious, highly fatal diseases such as parvo, distemper, hepatitis, and rabies. I feel like things like Kennel Cough just aren't a big threat to my dog so I don't feel the need to vaccinate
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, it makes sense to me too!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My dogs have never gotten a Lepto vaccine and they are dogs who go out in public all the time, go for walks, go to classes, go to dog shows (both indoor and outdoor). I would never give Lepto vaccination to any toy dog under 1 year of age. My vet will not give Lepto vaccine to any toy puppy. Lepto is not high risk in my area (Massachusetts) especially at this time of year. I don't vaccinate for Bordatella either. My puppies get a combo shot (DHPP) at 8, 12 and 16 weeks and they get Rabies vaccination at 6 mos. They get 1-year boosters and then Rabies every three years thereafter (state law). That's it. I don't use flea or tick preventative. They get good food, clean water, fresh air, plenty of exercise, bathed on a regular basis, they are out in public all the time, they don't get sick and they've never had fleas. I'm not sure why anyone living in NY would give flea or tick preventative at this time of year unless you are bringing your dogs to places that are flea infested. Even picking up a flea or two from the groomer or pet supply store is easily fixed with a bath.

MaryH


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

woahh, reading this alone overwhelmes me :shocked: that's a long list.

I can only say what I let the vet do with heini. we did well with this, but it is only my way of doing it.


he gets one injection : the 'Nobivac SHPPi' vaccination once a year, which contains: distemper , H.c.c., Parvovirose, Parainfluenza-2
and on the same day : 'Nobivac LT' which contains: Leptospirose and rabies (that is only necessary every 3 years though unless you need the yearly rabies injection because of traveling)
ontop of that I let the vet check a stool sampletwice a year, if it is fine (which it always was) I do without the deworming.


heini is 5, 6 in march. and I got him vaccinated from puppy on. I was always curious if I maybe should have not, but I think we get around so much, and meet other dogs, also heini would not be allowed many places if he hadn't his vaccinations, and I wouldn't want him to miss out those fun places.


----------

